# Broadcom 4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter not working



## fl0w3b (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi,
I am trying set up my Wifi adapter using freebsd12 amd64.
pciconf -lv shows:
none2@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x051a185f chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Limited'
    device     = 'BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
I followed the instructions to install the bwn driver (https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi...opos=0&manpath=FreeBSD+11.0-RELEASE+and+Ports). 
kldstats also shows the module as being loaded:
5    1 0xffffffff82528000 5ade8    if_bwn.ko

However, the card does not appear in the dmesg output of if I use sysctl net.wlan.devices. Is this card not supported by the driver or anything else missing?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## trev (Mar 20, 2018)

`man if_bwn` gives the answer and it is not good


----------



## fl0w3b (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you for the quick response


----------



## samun (Oct 12, 2019)

trev said:


> `man if_bwn` gives the answer and it is not good



Did I understand your answer correctly that the network card "BCM4313" could not be used?


----------



## trev (Oct 13, 2019)

Affirmative.


----------

